# 2011 HAGGLUND/GMC Crew Cab All Terrain Vehicle



## Trackrig

Just listed on Ritchie Bros web site for the Denver auction on 3/2/17.

https://www.rbauction.com/2011-HAGGLUNDGMC-Crew-Cab?invId=9773600&id=ci&auction=DENVER-CO-2017158

Someone had too much money and time on their hands.

 Bill


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

those are built up at extreme hagglunds


----------



## HankScorpio

Drove by Ritchie bros on Sunday.  That haglunds is parked out front and looks sweet.  There is also a real nice prinoth in the same sale.


----------

